# Klinke auf optisch Adapter



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (15. Dezember 2014)

Hi,

ich habe ein sehr lautes Geräusch im Headset, welches wohl auf Spulenfiepen zurückzuführen ist. 
Ich habe mir einige Threats durchgelesen und einige mit dem selben Problem berichteten, dass das Geräusch verschwunden ist, als sie das headset über Toslink angeschlossen haben. Nun hat mein headset leider nur einen Klinkenanschluss. 

Gibt es einen Adapter von Klinkenstecker auf Toslink? Den einzigen den ich bei amazon finde:
"AVE-A" Adapter 1 MINI 3,5mm Klinke Buchse Kupplung auf: Amazon.de: Elektronik

wird bewertet mit:
Nutzloses Stück Plastik. Der "angebliche" Adapter hat keinerlei "Innenleben" und kann daher nicht funktionieren.
Absoluter Fake. Schon unverschämt sowas zu verkaufen!

Gibt es sowas auch in funktionierend? ^^

gz


----------



## McDrake (15. Dezember 2014)

Müsste das nicht ein Digitl-Analogumwandler sein?
Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da ein so kleiner Adapter das bringt


Wäre das wohl eher zu empfehlen:
http://www.amazon.de/Ligawo-Digital..._sim_ce_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=17VBA0SKWM1VTE9EPSDD


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2014)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe ein sehr lautes Geräusch im Headset, welches wohl auf Spulenfiepen zurückzuführen ist.
> Ich habe mir einige Threats durchgelesen und einige mit dem selben Problem berichteten, dass das Geräusch verschwunden ist, als sie das headset über Toslink angeschlossen haben. Nun hat mein headset leider nur einen Klinkenanschluss.
> ...


 Da sieht man eben, dass manche Leute keine Ahnung haben und nicht - wie Du - erst hier nachfragen...

Es gibt Mainboards oder auch Notebooks, die in einer normalen 3,5mm-Buchse (also für die Stecker eines typischen Kopfhörers / Headsets / PC-Boxenset) auch einen optischen digitalen Ausgang integriert haben. Wenn man die Software auf digital/SPDIF umstellt, dann kommt aus der Buchse statt einem analogen Signal (ein Strom, der die Kopfhörer-Membranen schwingen lässt, so dass die Sound erzeugen) ein Licht-Signal. Dieses Signal sendet aber Daten, und die müssen erst von einem Decoder "übersetzt" werden. So ein Decoder ist zB ein AV-Receiver, oder auch ein Boxenset mit digitalem Eingang oder auch manche (aber nur SEHR sehr wenige) Headsets kann man AUCH digital anschließen, da ist dann meistens eine kleine Box dabei. 

Bei digitaler Übertragung hat man dann als Steckerform als Standard eigentlich den so genannten Tos-Link-Strecker - aber wenn das eben wie oben beschrieben bei vielen Mainboards kein Toslink-Anschluss ist, sondern in einer 3,5mm-Buchse integriert, dann braucht man dann einen Adapter mit 3,5mm-Stecker für die Soundkarte und Toslink-Buchse, um ein Standard-Toslink-Kabel anzuschließen, oder aber man kauft direkt ein Adapter-Kabel, das auf der einen Seite nen 3,5mm-Stecker hat fürs Mainboard und auf der anderen Seite für den Decoder einen Toslink-Stecker bietet. 

Der Adapter, denn DU jetzt bei Amazon verlinkt hast, macht es wiederum umgekehrt: der hat einen Toslink-Stecker und eine 3,5mm-Buchse. An sich macht der nur Sinn, wenn man schon ein optisches Kabel hat für genau den von mir beschriebenen Fall mit an einer Seite Toslink und auf der anderen Seite 3,5mm, und weil man das Kabel aber nun doch für was anderes braucht, wo sowieso beide Geräte schon Toslink haben, kauft man sich dann diesen Adapter anstatt dass man sich extra ein komplettes neues Kabel kaufen muss. Für einen anderen Zweck hat dieser Adapter an sich keinen Sinn.


Was aber auf keinen Fall geht ist: Adapter an einen Toslink-Anschluss des Boards/Soundkarte und dann einfach nen normalen Kopfhörer anstecken. Das kann nicht gehen. Da MUSS ein Gerät aktiv das digitale Signal aus dem Board in ein analoges fürs Headset umwandeln, so wie McDrake es verlinkt. 

Was für ein Headset hast Du denn überhaupt?


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (15. Dezember 2014)

Ja ich hab da wenig Ahnung, deswegen bin ich da schlau und frag Leute, die die haben 
Das Headset ist ein 
Qpad 3304 QH-90 Pro Gaming Hi-Fi Headset weiß: Amazon.de: Elektronik

und eine xonar dgx ist angeschlossen.

Das von McDrake verlinkte Gerät ist in einigen ausführungen vorhanden. Ist das direkt verlinkte 
C – DAC + USB + Klinke
das richtige für meine Zwecke?
Ich kann mit den Kürzeln nichts anfangen.

edit: Ich würde das auch nutzen wollen, um meine ps3 (nur optischer Anschluss vorhanden) an meine Anlage anzuschließen. Ist es dafür geeignet?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2014)

Okay, das schließt Du also mit nem normalen Klinkenstecker an die Xonar an, nicht per USB? 

Dann würde der Wandler von McDrake zwar gehen, aber du hättest dann nix mehr von Deiner Xonar, weil deren guter Klang erst zur Geltung kommt, wenn das Signal am normalen analogen Anschluss zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Hast Du denn schon andere Dinge probiert, zB die Karte mal in einen anderem Slot installiert? Nutzt du einen Front-Anschluss oder ist das Headset hinten an der Karte angeschlossen? Ich würde es hinten anschließen.

Der Wandler würde aber auch gehen, wenn Du die PS an eine normale Stereoanlage anschließen willst - ich gehe davon aus, dass du das mit "Anlage" meinst? Die PS3 hat an sich aber auch einen Adapter dabei, der dir u.a. zwei Cinch-Anschlüsse rot+weiß bietet. Das wäre Ton links+rechts und kann an jedes PC-Boxenset oder eine Hifi-Anlage angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (15. Dezember 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Okay, das schließt Du also mit nem normalen Klinkenstecker an die Xonar an, nicht per USB?
> 
> Dann würde der Wandler von McDrake zwar gehen, aber du hättest dann nix mehr von Deiner Xonar, weil deren guter Klang erst zur Geltung kommt, wenn das Signal am normalen analogen Anschluss zur Verfügung gestellt wird. Hast Du denn schon andere Dinge probiert, zB die Karte mal in einen anderem Slot installiert? Nutzt du einen Front-Anschluss oder ist das Headset hinten an der Karte angeschlossen? Ich würde es hinten anschließen.
> .



Hm schade, dann bringt es natürlich auch nix. Es ist per Klinke direkt an der Soundkarte, hinten.
Hab schon alles Menschenmögliche probiert, andere Treiber, anderes Headset, anderer Slot, die Karte fängt trotzdem irgendein Magnetfeld auf, dass man permanent im headset hört.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2014)

Hast Du denn mal probiert, ob es auch mit anderen Geräten passiert? Also zB mit nem Smartphone oder so? Wenn ja, dann liegt es am Kopfhörer ^^


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (15. Dezember 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hast Du denn mal probiert, ob es auch mit anderen Geräten passiert? Also zB mit nem Smartphone oder so? Wenn ja, dann liegt es am Kopfhörer ^^



Habs schon mit einem sennheiser Kopfhörer versucht, selbes Problem. Es ist nur zu hören, wenn ich die Soundkarte auf "Kopfhörer umstelle, wenn ich es auf 5.1 oder stereo lasse, ist nichts zu hören, dadurch leidet aber der Ton im headsetbetrieb.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2014)

Hat die Karte vlt einen eigenen Anschluss extra für Kopfhörer? Vlt auch den mal testen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (15. Dezember 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Hat die Karte vlt einen eigenen Anschluss extra für Kopfhörer? Vlt auch den mal testen.



nö. Werde mir demnächst eine creative sound blaster z holen, zum Vergleich, mal sehen obs an der Karte liegt.Ich glaubs nicht, ich hatte schon mal bei meinem vorherigen Rechner dasselbe Problem und hab sie mit einer höherwertigen xonar dx ausgetauscht, hat auch nichts gebracht. Deshalb versuch ich mal einen anderen Hersteller.
Super ärgerlich, da es dafür anscheinend einfach keine Lösung gibt.
Im Internet ist die häufigste Lösung bei solchen threats: Hol dir eine günstige Soundkarte, da die meisten das Problem mit onboard haben.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (15. Dezember 2014)

Die von mir bereits ausgeführten Lösungen waren alle auf der alten Hardware, also hab ich mehr aus verzweiflung als alles andere mal die Soundkarte noch mal umgesteckt und: Es klappt. Keine Störgeräusche mehr.

Allerdings: Die Soundkarte ist jetzt unter der Grafikkarte. Mit einigem Abstand aber trotzdem. Sie hat keine Abschirmung oben. Ist das potenziell gefährlich?


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2014)

Das ist egal. Es kann theoretisch sein, dass die Graka nicht mehr so viel Luft bekommt wie früher, wenn die Soundkarte unmittelbar unter der Graka sitzt, aber das wird normalerweise so gut wie keine Rolle spielen.


----------

